# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Negen kankerpatiënten in Gent overleden na verkeerde bestraling - BN/De Stem

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Negen kankerpatiënten in Gent overleden na verkeerde bestraling*
*BN/De Stem -** 11 uur geleden*
Woensdag 4 juli 2007 - Pascale Thewissen- GENT - Zeventien kankerpatiënten die in het Universitair Ziekenhuis Gent werden behandeld voor een hersentumor, zijn verkeerd bestraald. Negen van hen zijn overleden. Dat berichtte de Franstalige krant Le Soir *...*
Geen Zeeuwse patiënten verkeerd bestraald Provinciale Zeeuwse Courant
Radiotherapie: artsen zaten er ruim 1 cm naast (Brainlab) Knack
Bijzijn - Provinciale Zeeuwse Courant - Knack
*alle 10 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

